# X-Fire Tags



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

Anyone play online on the PC? 

If so, let's share x-fire tags and get going :thumb:

I'll start, predictably, 

Eshrules - eshrules


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

"thetapeworm"

Someone had already taken megaboost and nobody ever seems to want to be a tapeworm


----------

